
Show HN: slim - Build micro-vms from Dockerfiles - chrisparnin
https://github.com/ottomatica/slim
======
jazoom
This is interesting. I'm wondering if this might be good for making immutable
development environments.

~~~
indigo945
Isn't docker already good for making immutable development environments?

~~~
jazoom
I don't think so. I've never tried but I don't think running VS Code, Sublime
Merge, a Kubernetes cluster and numerous other things would work well in a
Docker image, which is only designed to run one process.

